# Have to quit after 1 injection...



## testfreak91 (Dec 12, 2015)

Hey guys pinned my first test e 250mg and test prop 150 mg 2 days ago and 40 mg tbol

My heart is going crazy and just making me have chest pain and it's effecting my life

I have to quit and my question is do I need a pct!?

I already know what my problem is. I was on a beta blocker for a couple weeks for anxiety and i had to get off it dropped my bp was to low and making me feel weird so I been off that 2 weeks. My fault I didn't wait longer I know. 

Apparently not long enough for my heart to adapt to high stress situations which is okay I can wait a good month or two. 

My trainer said I don't need a pct buy maybe bc of prop. 

Suggestions guys?


----------



## Jason126 (Dec 12, 2015)

I would not think you would need pct. you only did one dose of each.  My opinion you will be fine. But let's wait for more experienced people to chime in  I could be wrong.


----------



## testfreak91 (Dec 12, 2015)

I personally think it's the test prop hitting me fast bc it started hr after I injected but it's my first time with prop so idk. Gonna give it till prop is out in system 2 more days and see if I feel better if not then I gotta take a break for sure


----------



## ToolSteel (Dec 12, 2015)

I don't know what the hell you're talking about


----------



## Jason126 (Dec 12, 2015)

For me test prop takes a little longer than 2 days to kick in but everyone is different. Maybe it could be the Tbol? Do you trust the source?


----------



## ToolSteel (Dec 12, 2015)

He needs to re-word his OP. 

Test doesn't do this. 

From the way he's freaking out, sounds like it's a first cycle. So why the hell are you using 2 kickers on top of test e? 


Explain your thought process again. Grammar please.


----------



## Fsuphisig (Dec 12, 2015)

ToolSteel said:


> He needs to re-word his OP.
> 
> Test doesn't do this.
> 
> ...




"Grammar please" .... Really ? Cmon you know exactly what he was saying. Why does everyone on here who stays on here a bit start acting like know it alls, if you wanna help then help, sick of reading all these smart ass responses , this isn't Facebook


----------



## ToolSteel (Dec 12, 2015)

Fsuphisig said:


> "Grammar please" .... Really ? Cmon you know exactly what he was saying. Why does everyone on here who stays on here a bit start acting like know it alls, if you wanna help then help, sick of reading all these smart ass responses , this isn't Facebook


Really? His paragraph on the beta blocker made perfect sense? Perhaps you would be kind enough to translate for a smart ass know it all. 

Can't help when the dude is all over the place.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Dec 12, 2015)

testfreak91 said:


> Hey guys pinned my first test e 250mg and test prop 150 mg 2 days ago and 40 mg tbol
> 
> My heart is going crazy and just making me have chest pain and it's effecting my life
> 
> ...



You shouldn't need a pct no.

If you are having anxiety don't treat it with drugs. They don't work as you can see.

Find a cognitive behavioral therapist.  Your pcp can help you find one or your insurance website should list docs in your network.


----------



## testfreak91 (Dec 12, 2015)

This is my 3rd cycle. Had anxiety issues all my life. And this is my first cycle without any of the 5 anxiety meds I've been on my whole life. 100 percent different me no meds without anxiety now. So yes this is kinda a new 1st cycle to me bc I don't have a bunch of drugs running through system so I can't pop a pill if I feel weird like I used too.

I'm just gonna stop everything and wait till this beta blocker is out of system and wait a couple months for my heart to adapt to high stress or nervous things in life 

Thanks to all who took this seriously bc my heart is 100 percent most important to me so gonna wait till meds are out of system then give it another try. Thanks yall


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Dec 12, 2015)

Yes a big spike in test levels can cause anxiety. Especially if you've already been diagnosed with it. 

It happens to me sometimes when I start a blast, and I don't get any anxiety issues on trt doses. 

One of two choices:

1: ride it out. 

2. Stop. You don't need pct. just stop. You might want to go this route since you just came off a beta blocker. 

Nobody here is a Dr and can really tell you the effects of stopping a beta blocker and then hopping on a cycle.


----------



## SFGiants (Dec 12, 2015)

You need a new name because testfreak isn't it! :32 (16):


----------



## testfreak91 (Dec 12, 2015)

Thank you very much "die young" for explaining to me on a serious level. Reason I started bodybuilding 4 years ago is to relieve anxiety and love for the sport and now not that I'm not on meds anymore I'm just feeling me way through life without popping a pill and can't wait to hop on the gain train again. Thanks again y'all gonna take a break


----------



## Popeye (Dec 12, 2015)

Im on beta blockers so I know a little about them. 

The half life is only a few hours and will be out of your system and no longer effecting your heart within two days. 

However, If you decided yourself to just, up and stop taking them, it can have dangerous side effects, including increased heart rate, high blood pressure, etc. You can't do that with certain medications. 

I hope it was your doctor that told you to stop taking the beta blockers and had a protocol to ween you off of them.

If it's the former,  you need to go see your doctor.


----------



## BiologicalChemist (Dec 12, 2015)

I'm with Dieyoung Higher doses can also at times spike my anxiety but I mainly experienced that on tren ...I also take beta blocker propranolol, mostly during semester because adderal/stress can also cause anxiety. Your anxiety sounds far worse than mine though your hearts probably not going to explode its just your anxiety is through the roof. Maybe not for you. Good luck.


----------



## John Ziegler (Dec 12, 2015)

SFGiants said:


> You need a new name because testfreak isn't it! :32 (16):



I thought it was appropriate for all intents & purposes, he pinned the test and freaked out. 

Testfreak you might have gotten ahead of yourself with all the different tests this and that.

Where did you inject the testosterone ? Is there anyway you might have hit a vein ? Did you bleed out ? 

Test prop is a good steroid to start with as stand alone. You can pin it and then if your body doesn't like it the half life is short and it won't haunt you for a whole week. 

If by chance you are going to try it again, try the test prop at 150 eod stand alone.


----------



## testfreak91 (Dec 12, 2015)

Yes I slowly leaned off the betablocker down to a half or quarter pill. Only on it for less than 2 weeks.


----------



## testfreak91 (Dec 12, 2015)

Test e shot in side of quad and test prop shot in shoulder which bled for less than second that's it


----------



## John Ziegler (Dec 12, 2015)

If by chance you are going to try it again, try the test prop at 150 eod stand alone. 

Either use your thumb ring and middle finger to to hold the syringe and inject with your index or get someone to do it for you.


----------



## BiologicalChemist (Dec 12, 2015)

Zeigler Robertson said:


> If by chance you are going to try it again, try the test prop at 150 eod stand alone.
> 
> Either use your thumb ring and middle finger to to hold the syringe and inject with your index or get someone to do it for you.



LOL Zeig you are a trip man.


----------



## ToolSteel (Dec 12, 2015)

Zeigler Robertson said:


> If by chance you are going to try it again, try the test prop at 150 eod stand alone.
> 
> Either use your thumb ring and middle finger to to hold the syringe and inject with your index or get someone to do it for you.



Seriously? Come on dude. No ass pics unless they're sexy womenz. Milfs preferred. 

Fwiw I have never pinned a glute. Not once. My whole first cycle was quads only. Now I rotate quad, vg, delt. I like being in a comfortable position so I don't wiggle. 
Where I pin depends what I'm training the following day or two. 

OP all I'm saying is quads are fine if it's comfortable. I like about midway between knee/hip and the outer quarter.


----------



## Seeker (Dec 12, 2015)

Wtf Zieg. What does your comments have anything to do with this guy's problem? Then you wonder why people get frustrated with you.


----------



## snake (Dec 12, 2015)

OP, I think you just got yourself all worked up. I remember my first few pins; I sweated like crazy on the first few. 

No I don't think PCT is required. I doubt your test has risen high and long enough to send you into a shutdown. Maybe next time just a simple test C cycle would be best at a low dose.


----------



## John Ziegler (Dec 12, 2015)

ToolSteel said:


> Seriously? Come on dude. No ass pics unless they're sexy womenz. Milfs preferred.



That is a milf with her dress pulled up and yellow lace panties pulled down.



Seeker said:


> Wtf Zieg. What does your comments have anything to do with this guy's problem? Then you wonder why people get frustrated with you.



I had posted this in post #16 Wtf part of what I said doesn't pertain to his problem ?



Zeigler Robertson said:


> Where did you inject the testosterone ? Is there anyway you might have hit a vein ? Did you bleed out ?



Then post #19



Zeigler Robertson said:


> If by chance you are going to try it again, try the test prop at 150 eod stand alone.
> 
> Either use your thumb ring and middle finger to to hold the syringe and inject with your index or get someone to do it for you.



Then I showed an illustration of a doctor pinning the spot I am suggesting.


----------



## Dex (Dec 13, 2015)

I have some anxiety every now and again. I always keep Alprazolam on hand just in case. The other day I had to pop one, or thought I had to, but the anxiety went away before the pill had time to be absorbed. So, I just had a relaxing night.


----------



## snake (Dec 14, 2015)

Here's your choice 




OR


----------



## thqmas (Dec 14, 2015)

Snake, why will you post a picture of me like that? You know I sent it to you for private use.


----------



## Milo (Dec 14, 2015)

snake said:


> Here's your choice
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Too true....


----------



## ToolSteel (Dec 14, 2015)

snake said:


>




That dude is about to waste a drop of gear! The humanity...


----------

